# Massachusetts



## JoeW (Jun 17, 2008)

Is anyone from Massachusetts or know any instructors in Mass?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 18, 2008)

There are many member here from Ma.  Some of which I believe may be some what close to you.


----------



## JoeW (Jun 18, 2008)

Hopefully they will respond.


----------



## ktaylor75 (Jun 19, 2008)

I am in Mass, but I study Shaolin Kenpo.  I don't know of Tang Soo Do schools. Wish I could have helped, sorry.


----------



## bowser666 (Jun 19, 2008)

I used to live in Mass .  What part are you in ?  You might want to look into Master's Self Defense Centers.  I have a good friend that is a 4th Dan under their system.  He trained under Master Alti. 

Edit:  I just realized you are looknig for Tan Soo Do.  I just referred you to a Kempo school.  Sorry bud.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 19, 2008)

JoeW said:


> Is anyone from Massachusetts or know any instructors in Mass?


 

You might want to try a bit of Webfu, I just did and there seem to be a few in Mass.

Go go google and put this is the search

"Tang soo do" "massachusetts" with the quotes.

Also I am not sure where you are in Mass and it is not Tang Soo Do but Jae Hun Kim TKD use to be pretty damn good.


----------



## B.Redfield (Jun 20, 2008)

Look up  http://www.tsdmgk.com/dojangs.html and scroll to Mass 
or try http://grandmasterbyrne.com


----------



## tsdclaflin (Jul 24, 2008)

Lots of good stuff in MA.

Someone already mentioned Byrne.

Check www.tangsoodoworld.com

Above website is inter-association and very good.

Also check www.worldtangsoodo.com

good luck


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 24, 2008)

JOE<

any luck finding a school you want to attend?


----------



## JoelD (Jul 24, 2008)

Sa Bom Nim PJ Steyer has a school in Boston. http://www.bcsbd.com/ 

Also, Sa Bom Nim James Harwood has studios in Danvers and Hamilton. http://www.thekaratecenter.com/

Both are Soo Bahk Do Moo Duk Kwan schools.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 24, 2008)

Here you go:

http://www.grandmasterbyrne.com/pages/ATASchools.html


----------

